# New Vera Bradley E-Reader Sleeve



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,
Vera Bradley launched their new line today which includes the e-reader sleeve that has been mentioned on these boards in the past. Does anyone know if these sleeves with fit a K2 with a Noreve? I think it might be tight, but would love to get one of these beautiful cases for my K2. Besides that, any thoughts on the sleeve in general? Below is a link....

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Color/Blue-Lagoon/E-Reader-Sleeve/1001154/defaultColor/Blue+Lagoon/pc/639/c/0/sc/798/p/1001154.uts


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont know the dimensions of the Noreve, but it's longer and wider than the Amazon lighted cover, so I'm sure that one would fit in it fine. Here are the dimensions of the sleeve - 6¼" x 8½" x ¾" 

I have the burnt orange case and seeing this sleeve is making me wish I had pink or blue to go with one of those Vera colors better. 

MUST... NOT... BUY... ANOTHER... LIGHTED... KINDLE... CASE....


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I knew I shouldn't look at this thread.  I'm tempted but really do not need another Kindle bag but WOW I really, really want one!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow those are really good looking!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Tam said:


> I dont know the dimensions of the Noreve, but it's longer and wider than the Amazon lighted cover, so I'm sure that one would fit in it fine. Here are the dimensions of the sleeve - 6¼" x 8½" x ¾"
> 
> I have the burnt orange case and seeing this sleeve is making me wish I had pink or blue to go with one of those Vera colors better.
> 
> MUST... NOT... BUY... ANOTHER... LIGHTED... KINDLE... CASE....


I will have to check the dimensions when I get home as Noreve doesn't post them online.

The burnt orange case would look very pretty with the Vera Bradley Fokloric pattern.....not that I'm enabling you or anything!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

> The burnt orange case would look very pretty with the Vera Bradley Fokloric pattern.....not that I'm enabling you or anything!


I did notice that! It isn't my favorite pattern though. I'm feeling quite partial to the Boysenberry with a blue cover or the Very Berry Paisley with a pink cover or the Symphony in Blue with either ble or pink.

So tempting! And I actually have a gift card balance with Amazon, too. But I have absolutely no need for two of those lighted covers!

I wish I could find someone willing to trade. I'd sort of feel disloyal to my trusty burnt orange cover that has served me so well - but doesn't match a pretty pattern of Vera Bradley.

Kindleboards and all its members are EVIL!!!!


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I absolutely cannot wait to get the new Vera sleeve.  Leaning toward Baroque, and then maybe a new lighted cover in apple green, because my JAVOedge cover in purple cherry blossom is not going to match any of the Vera patterns.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh these are so pretty but I don't think my oberon cover would fit inside when I looked at the measurements.  I guess I could take it off or find a smaller cover when I wanted to use the bag. hmmm


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I think these might be made to fit kindle 2s and nooks without a cover.... So the probably will fit a K3 With one. It looks like it might be easy to add some elastic corners and make this an actual cover... oh except now I see the zipper dose not go all the way around.

Not a big VB fan but I do like these.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

So to answer the fit question I posted earlier about using a K2 with a Noreve cover, I think I have my answer  

My K2 in the Noreve measure 5 1/2" x 7 7/8" x 3/4".

So I think it would be tight on the height, but should work.  I am hoping to go to the VB store this weekend and check it out in person.  I'll report back with my results.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

cc1013 said:


> So to answer the fit question I posted earlier about using a K2 with a Noreve cover, I think I have my answer
> 
> My K2 in the Noreve measure 5 1/2" x 7 7/8" x 3/4".
> 
> So I think it would be tight on the height, but should work. I am hoping to go to the VB store this weekend and check it out in person. I'll report back with my results.


I just came from the Hallmark store that carries VB. I looked at those ereaders but the store only rec'd 6 of them she said. She did say that people are buying them & bringing them back because they don't fit with covers she said. I didn't have my K3 with me to try it out.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Aspen806 said:


> I just came from the Hallmark store that carries VB. I looked at those ereaders but the store only rec'd 6 of them she said. She did say that people are buying them & bringing them back because they don't fit with covers she said. I didn't have my K3 with me to try it out.


Thanks for the update! I'm hoping to make it to the VB store tomorrow, but the weekend became unexpectedly hectic.


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

Aspen806 said:


> I just came from the Hallmark store that carries VB. I looked at those ereaders but the store only rec'd 6 of them she said. She did say that people are buying them & bringing them back because they don't fit with covers she said. I didn't have my K3 with me to try it out.


This is a total bummer for me. I just put a few of my older Vera bags on Ebay to sell them & planned to turn that $ around & buy the Ereader Sleeve with it. But, if it doesn't fit my K3 with a cover on it, I'm probably not going to bother because I really prefer to read with a cover on it than to read it naked. I guess if that is the case, I may end up getting a Borsa Bella bag that will fit it while the cover is on....


----------



## Tweety (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I just wanted to let you know the new VB e-reader sleeve is wonderful, and yes it does fit a K3 with a cover.  YAY!!!  

I have the K3 with the M-Edge Executive and it fits!!!  My cover is purple and I opted for the new Boysenberry pattern - I love it!  It's a nice snug fit but it's not snug to the point where you have to struggle to place it in the sleeve or zip it.  Now, get out there and get your new VB sleeves!!


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

Tweety said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know the new VB e-reader sleeve is wonderful, and yes it does fit a K3 with a cover. YAY!!!
> 
> I have the K3 with the M-Edge Executive and it fits!!! My cover is purple and I opted for the new Boysenberry pattern - I love it! It's a nice snug fit but it's not snug to the point where you have to struggle to place it in the sleeve or zip it. Now, get out there and get your new VB sleeves!!


Oh my gosh!!!! You've just made my day again!  I am thinking I'd like the Baroque pattern, but then my second choice is the Boysenberry because I'm a sucker for having the newest patterns....lol! Did you take your K3 w/cover into the store to try it before you bought it? Just curious...


----------



## Tweety (Jan 16, 2011)

YAY!!  So glad the info I posted helped!  I too was going in with my mind totally set on the Baroque, had it in my hands, then just as I was about to checkout I saw the Boysenberry.  It was just SO pretty, I couldn't resist!  

And yes, I did take the Kindle M-Edge case with me for a test fit, I left the actual K3 at home where it was nice and warm!!

Report back and let us know which pattern you finally decide on!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Just a piece of information The new sleeves do fit the K3 with the Oberon cover on them. The sleeves are beautiful in person as well but I had this question come up and wanted to let you know that if you have one of our covers there is no problem putting it in the new Vera Bradley


----------



## Tweety (Jan 16, 2011)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Just a piece of information The new sleeves do fit the K3 with the Oberon cover on them. The sleeves are beautiful in person as well but I had this question come up and wanted to let you know that if you have one of our covers there is no problem putting it in the new Vera Bradley


That's fantastic news, thanks for posting!! I do plan to upgrade to an Oberon cover in the future and I was wondering about the fit in the VB sleeve.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Tweety said:


> Hi everyone! I just wanted to let you know the new VB e-reader sleeve is wonderful, and yes it does fit a K3 with a cover. YAY!!!
> 
> I have the K3 with the M-Edge Executive and it fits!!! My cover is purple and I opted for the new Boysenberry pattern - I love it! It's a nice snug fit but it's not snug to the point where you have to struggle to place it in the sleeve or zip it. Now, get out there and get your new VB sleeves!!


You will fit in here nicely. That's some great enabling.
deb


----------



## Tweety (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Deb!!  

Me, an enabler  YOU BET!!!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried with a kindle 2?


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just got back from the local VB retailer and am happy to say that it fits my K2 with a Noreve cover.  

It is a snug fit on the length, but not difficult to zipper and I'm sure the fit will relax a bit over time too.  I don't think that this sleeve will fit with most K2 cases.  The Noreve is very slim in comparison to most.  I tried it with an Oberon K2 case and it did not fit.  

I got the blue lagoon for myself (to go with my Noreve in ocean blue) and the very berry paisley for my mom.  The sales person said that the e-reader sleeves were selling very quickly.  After my purchases, they only had folkoric and lemon parfait left.  They were out of the promotional coin purse, but gave me a different coin purse as an alternative.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Went to my vb store yesterday and couldn't even get in the door.  One I did (after a 20 min wait in line) they were sold out, but now it looks like I didn't miss much if it doesn't fit with my oberon on it.


----------



## Fiddi (Dec 11, 2010)

katy32 said:


> Went to my vb store yesterday and couldn't even get in the door. One I did (after a 20 min wait in line) they were sold out, but now it looks like I didn't miss much if it doesn't fit with my Oberon on it.


The post from OberonDesign above says it will fit the K3 with the Oberon cover. So, you should have no problem if you have a K3.

Now, I'm wondering if it will fit with the Oberon and the Octovo Solis stuck in the card holder. I guess that would be wishful thinking.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love this sleeve! Does anyone know if that is red in the folkloric? I have a red Oberon ginkgo cover for my k3 and wondered which sleeve would match.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

If you go to VeraBradley.com, you can see all the colors this sleeve is made in. It is not limited to just the current 4-5 new colors introduced for spring. Symphony in Hue would go with the red. Would be best to go to any Hallmark store to check color in Folkloric. I'm planning on Symphony myself as it will go with my Blue, Pink, and Green covers.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Vet said:


> I love this sleeve! Does anyone know if that is red in the folkloric? I have a red Oberon ginkgo cover for my k3 and wondered which sleeve would match.


I don't think there is any red in the folkloric. Like the previous poster mentioned, the symphony in hue would be a good match. Also, I think the hello dahlia and night & day patterns would go well with a red cover.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks CC and Tabatha. I'll take a look at Symphony in Hue and Night and Day!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I wanna see pictures!


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Fiddi said:


> The post from OberonDesign above says it will fit the K3 with the Oberon cover. So, you should have no problem if you have a K3.
> 
> Now, I'm wondering if it will fit with the Oberon and the Octovo Solis stuck in the card holder. I guess that would be wishful thinking.


I have a K2, so it looks like I am out of luck


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of my VB sleeve in blue lagoon. I apologize for the poor quality as the pics were taken with my Blackberry.

I have a K2 with a Noreve and as you can see, it is a snug fit. Overall, I'm very happy with the case.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Also, sorry about the pic size!  I can't seem to get them smaller.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Shame on you!    Now I have to order one.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just saw that ebags carries the sleeves in 3 colors and has a free shipping promo for orders over $50.  Just an FYI since VB isn't offering free shipping right now.  Now I may need to get the boysenberry too!  Lol


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I know Oberon said it fits a K3 in their cover, but what about a K1? I know the K1's are thicker than the K3's. Anyone out there still _have_ a K1?


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you know the measurements of the Oberon K1 case?  We might be able to get a good estimate based on those.....


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Yesterday I called both local shops that carry Vera Bradley, and both were completely sold out of these cases. I ended up getting one on eBay at a Buy It Now price of $28.95 and free shipping.  

Boysenberry!!!!

There are several more on eBay...


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Tam said:


> Yesterday I called both local shops that carry Vera Bradley, and both were completely sold out of these cases. I ended up getting one on eBay at a Buy It Now price of $28.95 and free shipping.
> 
> Boysenberry!!!!
> 
> There are several more on eBay...


Wow! Great deal! You are tempting me to get another one!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

cc1013 said:


> Wow! Great deal! You are tempting me to get another one!


Me too! I wanted boysenberry. I ended up with Rhapsody in Hue or something like that. Plus I spend a fortune on more lotions in Crabtree and Evelyn's but one, get one 50% off everything in the store practically. I also bought a pair of Vera sunglasses for 50% off. I lost my prescription sunglasses recently and am heartbroken, even though they haven't been the right prescription for several years now.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the ereader bag in Hello Dahlia.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Whats-New/E-Reader-Sleeve/1001154/defaultColor/Lemon+Parfait/pc/638/c/0/sc/786/p/1001154.uts

I was going to post the picture, but their site picture properties makes it a giant here. I think the price is out of proportion -- it should be in the range of a medium cosmetic. I have a large cosmetic that is larger than the ereader bag and often use it for my kindle with a wooden stand.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I like the ereader bag in Hello Dahlia.
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Whats-New/E-Reader-Sleeve/1001154/defaultColor/Lemon+Parfait/pc/638/c/0/sc/786/p/1001154.uts
> 
> I was going to post the picture, but their site picture properties makes it a giant here. I think the price is out of proportion -- it should be in the range of a medium cosmetic. I have a large cosmetic that is larger than the ereader bag and often use it for my kindle with a wooden stand.


I have both the medium cosmetic and e-reader sleeve and think the prices are appropriate. The e-reader sleeve has a lot more detail and cushioning versus the medium cosmetic which seems to be only fabric. Just my opinion from comparing the two.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I like the ereader bag in Hello Dahlia.
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Whats-New/E-Reader-Sleeve/1001154/defaultColor/Lemon+Parfait/pc/638/c/0/sc/786/p/1001154.uts
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

OOOoooOooOo...

I've been looking for a sleeve which would work with my graphite K3 and pink Noreve case, and I wasn't overly excited about the patterns available at several of the etsy sellers. I just ordered the Symphony in Hue, which is so pretty and will compliment the pink nicely. Annnnnd will work if when I get a second cover in another color too.

Thanks for posting this, enablers!!!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I am looking forward to you all getting yours and posting pictures!!! Particularly if anyone has an Oberon cover, I would love to see how that fits in the VB Sleeve


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my sleeve today and it is perfect! I have an Oberon cover on mine and it is a very nice fit...snug but not tight..perfect. I am leaving shortly so I can't post a picture but if no one has posted one by morning I will take a picture and post it for you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am so tempted to buy this.  Thought I was all over VB since I have so many of their bags.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Well it looks like I just won one on eBay.   I am not sure how that happened because I had been outbid then came home to a notice that I had won! I guess someonw must have backed out or something, but good thing I didn't bid on another  

Mine was 26.77 with Free Expedited Shipping

color Folkloric -- I am pretty excited!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw her book covers in B&N the other day and wondered if a K3 would fit in one? Has anyone tried this? It seems like you easily add some elastic straps and convert it to a cover...I have a K2 or else I'd try it.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Bonbonlover said:


> Well it looks like I just won one on eBay.  I am not sure how that happened because I had been outbid then came home to a notice that I had won! I guess someonw must have backed out or something, but good thing I didn't bid on another
> 
> Mine was 26.77 with Free Expedited Shipping
> 
> color Folkloric -- I am pretty excited!!


Nice! That's a great deal, especially for a new pattern.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I saw her book covers in B&N the other day and wondered if a K3 would fit in one? Has anyone tried this? It seems like you easily add some elastic straps and convert it to a cover...I have a K2 or else I'd try it.


I just tried it in a B&N store last week and the cover was too small. You could use velcro to attach the K3 to the inside of the cover, but it doesn't offer much protection, so I didn't buy it. I like those covers, but I don't buy mass market paperbacks. I also considered it for putting my Sony PRS-350 with cover into, but I have some sleeves already for that. A VB cover for Kindles would be nice to have.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I just tried it in a B&N store last week and the cover was too small. You could use velcro to attach the K3 to the inside of the cover, but it doesn't offer much protection, so I didn't buy it. I like those covers, but I don't buy mass market paperbacks. I also considered it for putting my Sony PRS-350 with cover into, but I have some sleeves already for that. A VB cover for Kindles would be nice to have.


Thanks. I would not be surprised if a cover was in the works, especially with the success of the sleeves. It does not seem like it is a big leap from the book covers to create actual e-reader covers.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

(newbie admires pretty covers)

Drat! They don't seem to have it in Java Blue.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

dixiehellcat said:


> (newbie admires pretty covers)
> 
> Drat! They don't seem to have it in Java Blue.


I think java blue has been announced as a retired color as it is on sale when available. Since it was retired, none of the new designs will be available in that pattern. Bummer because I really like that one as well.


----------



## maroon58 (Jan 23, 2011)

hey everyone! i am a longtime lurker but came out from behind the computer to show y'all my new vera bradley case! truth be told, i was not really a fan of her designs (sorry) but found myself on her website and fell in love with this design i went to her store and managed to snag the last e-reader case of this design. i love it!


















and yes, that is a screensaver i found here!


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought one in my favorite color design - Symphony in Hue.  It's not exactly what I expected.  I guess I thought it would be more like a novel cover or book cover.  It zips 3/4 of the way around which is nice but some "pockets" and a strap option would have been nice.  A zip place on the outside or a couple of little pockets on the inside.  For $30 I expected a little more.  Also, it engulfs my Kindle w/o it's cover (the picture above shows that quite well). Otherwise, with the Kindle lighted case on it fits around it quite nicely.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of extra room, will it fit a K2 in a cover?


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Wow, that is a lot of extra room, will it fit a K2 in a cover?


I just barely fits my K2 in a Noreve cover. I tried it with an Oberon and that was way too big. Not sure about the K2 Amazon case. Which K2 cover do you have?


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

cc1013 said:


> I think java blue has been announced as a retired color as it is on sale when available. Since it was retired, none of the new designs will be available in that pattern. Bummer because I really like that one as well.


OMG! Seriously? Okay, I know what I'm doing on my lunch break tomorrow, running up the road to the big Hallmark store that has every VB ever conceived.

See? I'm already getting my money's worth from this board. hehe


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

dixiehellcat said:


> OMG! Seriously? Okay, I know what I'm doing on my lunch break tomorrow, running up the road to the big Hallmark store that has every VB ever conceived.
> 
> See? I'm already getting my money's worth from this board. hehe


Vera Bradley's website has all of the java blue items on sale right now. Sometimes they even add additional discounts or free shipping. It might also be worth checking that out. Good luck!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

A lot of java blue has been sold out for a while.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

maroon58 said:


> hey everyone! i am a longtime lurker but came out from behind the computer to show y'all my new vera bradley case! truth be told, i was not really a fan of her designs (sorry) but found myself on her website and fell in love with this design i went to her store and managed to snag the last e-reader case of this design. i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow a picture is worth a thousand words. I never dreamed there was that much extra room. Now I do believe that a K3 with Oberon cover should fit very nicely


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

corkyb said:


> A lot of java blue has been sold out for a while.


I had not realized that....it might be time for me to do some shopping! lol


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

maroon58 - Welcome!!  We're so happy to have you here with us!!  Love your VB cover!!

TerryB - I'm really surprised too about there not being pockets etc.  To me, that's one of my favorite things about VB is all of the extra little places to take along other items.

Java Blue is one of my all-time favorite patterns/colors so I'm heading for the VB website to see what's left.  eBay will be another place to check.  There are quite a few sellers who snatch up things on sale when a pattern is being discontinued and you can sometimes get them for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I almost ordered one in hello dahlia, but at $30 plus $8 shipping and almost $3 tax here in NY (on product plus shipping), I can't justify it.  They've been selling a lot of them and most colors are sold out.  Ebay sellers had more of them last week than they do now.  No hello dahia ereader sleeve on ebay.

I still have other sleeves and VB large cosmetic.  Borsa Bella cosmetic ($15) has been perfect with my Sony PRS-350 in Sony cover, and I can put both K3 with cover and Sony with cover into my Borsa Bella sleeve.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Maroon, that's cute! 

I like the Hello Dahlia too! I traveled to southern VA this weekend. The store I checked just had the boysenberry. Oh well.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

My eBay Vera arrived today and I love it! Boysenberry is even prettier in person that I thought it would be, and it looks amazing with the blue Amazon lighted cover. It's a snug fit but not stretched. I don't know if I'd use it every day in my purse, but would definitely use it for traveling. It's an added layer of protection that I'll appreciate when my kindle is floating in a big purse or when I'm taking it on an airplane. 

Did I NEED it? Nope, purely a luxury!

Be aware - I was admiring it when I suddenly noticed this strange lump and wondered if the quilting was lumpy.. It's the tag from the stretch cord on the Amazon cover! You can definitely feel it underneath the quilted sleeve!

mlewis78 - I hope you find one in Hello Dahlia. That was my second favorite pattern and I came close to ordering it. I hope they appear on eBay again - mine was a good deal at $29.75 and ree shipping.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

So I went to the Vera Bradley store to check it out myself today.  I asked if I could slide my kindle with the Amazon lighted cover into it just to check.  Wouldn't you know I DROPPED my kindle while doing it. All is fine.  I chuckled and told the sales lady that I obviously needed the case.  

So I bought the Boysenberry.  And since I celebrated a birthday this month I got a $20 coupon.  So I splurged on myself and bought a matching Julia bag.  I hadn't planned on it but my friend had one when I saw her earlier today and I just fell in love.  

SO not like me.  I usually get my stuff at the Goodwill or on consignment.  I never even GO to this mall.  Way way too high end for me.  Ah well, happy birthday to me right?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

CrystalStarr said:


> So I went to the Vera Bradley store to check it out myself today. I asked if I could slide my kindle with the Amazon lighted cover into it just to check. Wouldn't you know I DROPPED my kindle while doing it. All is fine. I chuckled and told the sales lady that I obviously needed the case.
> 
> So I bought the Boysenberry. And since I celebrated a birthday this month I got a $20 coupon. So I splurged on myself and bought a matching Julia bag. I hadn't planned on it but my friend had one when I saw her earlier today and I just fell in love.
> 
> SO not like me. I usually get my stuff at the Goodwill or on consignment. I never even GO to this mall. Way way too high end for me. Ah well, happy birthday to me right?


Absolutely!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Absolutely!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


Ahh... thank you!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Better late than never....here are a couple pics of my VB sleeve with the K3 and Oberon cover.




























It's a snug fit, but there is no stress when zipping and it is perfect! I only wish there was room for my Octovo light as well.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like this one too! Thanks for showing how an Oberon case fits inside the cover.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like this sleeve.... but with its lack of pockets.... and its "just fits with an Oberon cover/no extra room" I'm thinking it might still be better to go with the cosmetic bag so I have room for my light and charging cord.
    I do like the Boysenberry!!  Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

CrystalStarr said:


> So I bought the Boysenberry. And since I celebrated a birthday this month I got a $20 coupon. So I splurged on myself and bought a matching Julia bag. I hadn't planned on it but my friend had one when I saw her earlier today and I just fell in love.


I have never even seen the Julia bag so I looked it up - WOW! LOVE IT! So how much extra room is there when you have your Kindle in it (in the e-reader bag of course!)? Is there enough space for a full-sized wallet, checkbook, purse-size calendar, etc. - or is it kind of tight? I love the style but I already have a Miche & several hipster-type bags so I should NOT get another smaller bag. But it sure is gorgeous!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Would photos help?



















Inside the bag I have my small wallet, my Ipod, sunglasses, my checkbook, a small photo album, my camera case (minus the camera), and some odds and ends like a pen/emory board/lotion, etc. On and of course my kindle in it's lighted amazon case inside the Vera Bradley sleeve. I admit it takes a bit of squeezing to close the bag. But it seems to be working.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

It doesn't fit the K3 with an M-edge executive cover.    I'm going to add some elastic straps to the VB book cover, then it will fit!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

dixiehellcat said:


> (newbie admires pretty covers)
> 
> Drat! They don't seem to have it in Java Blue.


For Java Blue, you could search for the Purse Cosmetic, or Large Bow Cosmetic. They both have several pockets inside for essentials also. I have many colors of the Purse cosmetic which I use for everything imagineable. I have used it for my K1 with cover, K3 with lighted cover, and Nook with Noreve Cover. I also use one for the DVD drive for my Netbook which lives in a Lindsey. These are all retired items, and Night Owl I think might have been the last Purse Cosmetic color, Hope Garden was the last for Large Bow. If you make a strap like the Amy, with snaps on both ends, you could make a crossbody/hipster bag of the Large Cosmetic bag. Ebay can be your friend.

For purse cosmetic, several older colors 150472137598

I also search for just cosmetic and leave out a color as some just post item without a color, and if you know your colors you can do well.


----------



## Tweety (Jan 16, 2011)

Karen - The K3 with the M-edge Executive cover does fit in the VB e-reader sleeve.  I have the purple Executive cover with the Boysenberry sleeve.  It's a snug fit, but not difficult to zip or fit the unit in.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I recieved the VB ereader sleeve today (Symphony in Hue).  I have the same purple executive cover, it will fit down into the sleeve but won't zip closed.  That's okay, because I attached elastic  to a vb book cover & it's a perfect fit.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh my that Julia bag is absolutely wonderful! But it looks about the same saze as a Miche and I JUST got that along with covers for Christmas. (Interesting piece of info - there are sellers on Etsy that make fabric covers that slide over the Miche covers so you can have even more looks. They range from $6-$10. 

I am trying hard to resist that Julia bag!!!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Haven't had time to go look for VB ereader covers, but scored a Java Blue purse on ebay for $10! :-D


----------



## beama (Jan 28, 2011)

Karen said:


> I recieved the VB ereader sleeve today (Symphony in Hue). I have the same purple executive cover, it will fit down into the sleeve but won't zip closed. That's okay, because I attached elastic to a vb book cover & it's a perfect fit.


Karen, I received my VB sleeve today and my black Kindle 3 executive cover fits- just make sure that you put the closed side of the jacket against the closed side of the sleeve and that should work.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I received my cover in Symphony in Hue and love it. Exactly what I was looking for! The colors look great against the black background and would really compliment most cover colors.

It comfortably fits a K3 with a Noreve cover. The pink and black photos are my K3 with Noreve. You can see there is some room left around the edges even with the cover on.

The blue and white photos are my old K2 (which my husband has claimed). With the cover on it is a very tight fit, and put more pressure on the zipper than I would have liked. The width seemed ok but the length was iffy, and as you can see by the photos there isn't much material left over at the top and bottom. Since I don't think DH wants to use my pretty Vera Bradley it's a non-issue anyway. 

It did well without any cover for both the K2 and K3.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Kindgirl, is there a little red in that pattern?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes VET, there is red in the Symphony in Hue pattern. This color will go well with most colors as it has black background with red, yellow, blue, green, pink, purple, white.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Tabatha said:


> Yes VET, there is red in the Symphony in Hue pattern. This color will go well with most colors as it has black background with red, yellow, blue, green, pink, purple, white.


Thanks Tabatha, that's the one I'm getting!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

I dropped by the Hallmark store near my work today on lunch hour to scope out the ereader sleeves...a little bigger than I like. (I did get 2 scarves and 2 bracelets on clearance though.  )

But then I came home and started to dig thru a box of old purses, and found a little VB that I rarely carry because it's too small. However, my mock Kindle fits PERFECTLY inside. yay!

The real Kindle, assuming that is indeed what I'm getting, should arrive tomorrow when my cousin comes over. (crosses appendages)


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry I didn't get back to the thread sooner - but a red cover with Symphony in Hue would look GREAT   Post pics!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I knew I shouldn't look at this thread.  I bought mine this afternoon... in Buttercup.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Kindgirl.


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

For those interested in purchasing the cover, I found that zappos.com carries them. They are being sold for 38 with free shipping.

http://www.zappos.com/product/7780214/color/254539

I don't think they have all designs available but they have quite a few. Also several of the colors are showing only 3 left so if you are interested you might want to hurry.
Tricia


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

VeraBradley.com seems to be sold out on some colors which I find interesting. Maybe their second batch of these will have an outside pocket or be updated in some fashion. Seems the all in one has also been updated and name changed to carry all wristlet, same item, but a bit larger for the larger phones.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I received my Vera Bradley sleeve and love it!  It's exactly what I've been looking for.  It holds the kindle 3 with Oberon cover with a snug and secure fit.  I see Vera Bradley is having $5 ground shipping through Sunday on all orders.  As someone else mentioned, Zappos also has them for $36 with free shipping.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got a $25 rewards certificate from the store where I buy my Vera bags, so I think I might be picking one of these up this weekend. (I also get my Pandora charms there, but the certificate isn't good towards Pandora)


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You all are such enablers!!! I just ordered a cover in Twirly Birds Pink to go with my Pink Noreve K3! Nothing like lots of pink to make me smile


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

I wonder if the Bella Taylor book covers would work? They're cheaper than the VB but very similar and the quality is just as good. Actually, I like my Bella Taylor handbag better than the VB one because it's just as sturdy and has oodles of pockets.

This lady has some of the book covers as low as $9.95 (older patterns) and if you don't see what you like, give her a call. She's nice as can be and can get other patterns almost as fast as the ones she has on hand. There are some more modern, less country looking patterns in the newer lines for BT.
http://www.victorianheartquilts4less.com/category/victorian_heart_quilts.victorian_heart_quilted_bags.quilted_book_covers/

Here's the dimensions, pocket features from the small book bags. I like the handle on top.
Zippered top closure 
1 Outside Pocket 
Inside: I.D. Window, 2 Pen Slots, Book cover half sleeves, 1 Elastic Pocket 
Height 6.5", Length 9.5", Base 2"

This site shows a lot of the patterns including the newer ones. I love the new Intrigue pattern.
http://www.quiltedclassics.com/category_51/Quilted-Handbags-by-Bella-Taylor--Shop-By-PatternColor.htm


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

dharts said:


> I wonder if the Bella Taylor book covers would work? They're cheaper than the VB but very similar and the quality is just as good. Actually, I like my Bella Taylor handbag better than the VB one because it's just as sturdy and has oodles of pockets.
> 
> This lady has some of the book covers as low as $9.95 (older patterns) and if you don't see what you like, give her a call. She's nice as can be and can get other patterns almost as fast as the ones she has on hand. There are some more modern, less country looking patterns in the newer lines for BT.
> http://www.victorianheartquilts4less.com/category/victorian_heart_quilts.victorian_heart_quilted_bags.quilted_book_covers/
> ...


Oh Thise are VERY nice! The dimensions of the Vera sleeves are 6¼" x 8½" x ¾" - so these would certainly be roomy enough and actually probably have room for a small notebook or other item to fit in there also. The handle is a nice feature.

Thanks for sharing enabling!!!!


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

The quality is good too - just as nice as VB. I love the BT purses. Most of them have scads of pockets inside and out for stashing things. I hate having to root through a purse looking for something because it has no pockets and everything has just been dumped inside.


----------



## eBookworm (Dec 8, 2010)

maroon58 said:


> hey everyone! i am a longtime lurker but came out from behind the computer to show y'all my new vera bradley case! truth be told, i was not really a fan of her designs (sorry) but found myself on her website and fell in love with this design i went to her store and managed to snag the last e-reader case of this design. i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a picture of my new VB E-Reader cover in Twirly Birds Pink with my Pink Noreve. I'm wondering about the hot pink of the VB with the bubblegum pink of the Noreve. What do you all think? Should I keep it, or sell it and choose another?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love it, I think you should keep it.  BTW, love that pink Noreve, sure makes me miss mine.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I love it, I think you should keep it. BTW, love that pink Noreve, sure makes me miss mine.


Thanks! I'm happy that I ended up getting the pink Noreve again. I just am not real sure about how well it goes with the VB...the combo does look happy though


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The two different pinks look good together.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I love Vera, love Kindle, love Oberon...but I am curious  

You put your Kindle in a cover, then in a sleeve and then in a purse?  I did not think about needing a sleeve once I had it in a cover.  I used to throw the nekkid Kindle in my purse, so the cover seems like lots of protection to me.  

Is it just love of accessories (which I totally understand! ) or does Kindle need all these blankets?


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

kerrycrow said:


> I love Vera, love Kindle, love Oberon...but I am curious
> 
> You put your Kindle in a cover, then in a sleeve and then in a purse? I did not think about needing a sleeve once I had it in a cover. I used to throw the nekkid Kindle in my purse, so the cover seems like lots of protection to me.
> 
> Is it just love of accessories (which I totally understand! ) or does Kindle need all these blankets?


I have a Kindle lighted cover that I slip into my VB cover. Although the Kindle is fairly covered by the Kindle cover, there are portions of the sides that are still open to pens, nail file, keys, what-nots, doo-dads, thing-ga-ma-bobs, etc. inside my purse or tote. Once it's in the VB cover all the sides are completely closed off from assault.

Plus, The quilted VB cover gives a little cushion incase of drops.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

kerrycrow said:


> I love Vera, love Kindle, love Oberon...but I am curious
> 
> You put your Kindle in a cover, then in a sleeve and then in a purse? I did not think about needing a sleeve once I had it in a cover. I used to throw the nekkid Kindle in my purse, so the cover seems like lots of protection to me.
> 
> Is it just love of accessories (which I totally understand! ) or does Kindle need all these blankets?


Kerry, I think it's mostly a love of accessories  When I got my first Kindle and joined here and started reading, I couldn't understand, why does somebody need a cover for a cover for the Kindle Now, I totally get it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

kerrycrow said:


> I love Vera, love Kindle, love Oberon...but I am curious
> 
> You put your Kindle in a cover, then in a sleeve and then in a purse? I did not think about needing a sleeve once I had it in a cover. I used to throw the nekkid Kindle in my purse, so the cover seems like lots of protection to me.
> 
> Is it just love of accessories (which I totally understand! ) or does Kindle need all these blankets?


I don't really need the Vera Bradley...it's just one of those things I had to have


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

TerryB said:


> I have a Kindle lighted cover that I slip into my VB cover. Although the Kindle is fairly covered by the Kindle cover, there are portions of the sides that are still open to pens, nail file, keys, what-nots, doo-dads, thing-ga-ma-bobs, etc. inside my purse or tote. Once it's in the VB cover all the sides are completely closed off from assault.
> 
> Plus, The quilted VB cover gives a little cushion incase of drops.


I agree...it really isn't a necessity, but still a need!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Kerry, I think it's mostly a love of accessories  When I got my first Kindle and joined here and started reading, I couldn't understand, why does somebody need a cover for a cover for the Kindle Now, I totally get it!


I definitely get it!


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks , ladies!  I was worried I needed a Vera sleeve in every pattern I have a purse in  .  
I think I will just go with the cover for now..I dont have a lot of doodads floating around in my bags, I use the pockets and don't like to carry much stuff.  I hope my K will be safe in it's cover for now...

But I can understand how you really could "NEED" one of these.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's the crazy path that led me to buy a VB ereader case -

I think the VB bags are beautiful, but they aren't really my style. I did happen to like the Baroque pattern, which is a bit more modern, but it doesn't go with my Javo-Edge case. Plus, I wasn't really looking for multiple "outfits" for my K3. (Well, I was looking, but maintaining impressive will power!). Anyway, the VB cases have never really been on my radar, until...

A couple of weeks ago I won the new M-Edge Eluminator Touch light in Graphite! Woo hoo! I never win anything! Ok. Stick with me, here. I'm getting there. So the light will be here in a few weeks, and of course I now NEED to have an M-Edge case to really make the most of my freebie. I already have the M-Edge Leisure jacket for poolside reading, but I don't see myself ever using the light with it. So I've been stalking the M-Edge site - specifically the Platform cases which store the light next to the Kindle. The light storage thing isn't a big draw for me, but for travel I can see it being really handy and now that I'll have the light anyway... So now I'm looking at the color choices. You have to have a fun color, right? But of course I don't really like any of the choices. The green is too green, the purple is too purple, and so it goes.

So after pondering this for about a week, I came up with the perfect solution. Since I'll likely only be using the M-Edge case/light combo when I travel, it would make sense for me to have some kind of protective outer case for it. But of course the outer case would have to match the M-edge case, which will end up being a color that I don't love to begin with. So.... I decided to get the BLACK, yes, the BLACK M-Edge case. Blech. Boring. Boyish. But, when paired with the BAROQUE Vera Bardly case, well, then we have something really modern, classy and even a little fun. But wait, the saga continues...

The Baroque is done. Sold out. Not coming back. I found this out today. So much for my plan. All this over a "freebie" light. But I just couldn't let it go, so I hopped onto Ebay, spent the afternoon bidding up on a Baroque case, and won it for $10 over retail plus shipping. So there goes the "free light", but at least I'll actually use it!

So here's the combo: 









And for what it's worth, I'm now on the hunt for a SKIN that will finish off the whole look. I swore I would never have any interest in skins...


----------



## Diane in Langley (Mar 7, 2011)

Citychick - that is too funny!!  I'm not a big VB fan either, but the Baroque pattern looks awesome!  Can't wait to see what skin you choose.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

CityChick, I swear it's an illness.  You get it when you buy a Kindle


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> CityChick, I swear it's an illness. You get it when you buy a Kindle


The illness becomes incurable once you joined Kindle Boards and start hanging out in the Accessories section


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I first admit to just plain loving accessories for my Kindle.  But... I have decided I need a sleeve (or sleeves) to help protect my Oberon cover(s).  I agree that there is that area all around my Oberon where pens and keys can get in to possibly harm my Kindle.  Also, when I'm taking my Kindle in its Oberon cover with me and dropping it into my purse or my backpack, my Oberon is going to be exposed to spots - say from a hand lotion that decides to leak or a pen whose cap has come off... or it will get gouged by my keys or pens.... or will get scuffed up just by general contact with my billfold/cosmetic case etc.  For me, Oberon covers are pricey and I just want to keep them protected and looking nice for as long as I can.  That means a nice sleeve... or two... or three (I did admit to being an accessory junkie, didn't I??)


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You all are SO enabling! I'm thoroughly brainwashed at this point!


----------

